# Deer hunting Victoria Texas



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone deer hunt here? A friend of mine is going to lease his property to a few of us friends to hunt in 2011 for $200 a gun for all year. I have only been once and we saw a nice 8 point that would be a great trophy in 2 or 3 years. Post pics if you can.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i hunt on the northern part of the county. not so good here. a few deer but not that good. gamewareden even confirmed it this year. the southern part of the county has great deer. what area are you looking at ?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

for $200 who cares.

But, typically the river bottom area of Victoria County is pretty good.

Dove hunting can be good, regardless.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We hunt in Goliad County, which is close. Just south of 59, good deer here. Creek bottoms hold the biggest deer on our place.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I used have a lease in Dewitt (close to Victoria) county and we had some decent deer plus excellent turkey and hogs.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

$200 a gun....Let me know if there is an open spot!:doowapsta


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

any openings on that lease??


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

I live on the south side, feed corn in the front yard. The best we've had is a 12 point, about 160 P&Y. He was shot two years ago, had a son that is now 11 point, not sure if he is still walking, had a couple (2) tens on camera nice and tall but not wide. I shot a ten point in the front yard that scored 140 two years ago, he had a couple of offspring that are looking good if we can keep them walking for a couple of years. But as said before, for $200, i would take the chance and lease it for a year or two. Hope this helped.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Depends on how many small places are neighbors. The more small places the more hunters and there are tons of "ranchetes" close to Victoria.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah ... on the right piece of property you'll do very well.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Our place is on Coleto Creek and I got this opening day. We have had antler restrictions for several years now and I have seen a big difference...pun intended.


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! He is only leasing to a few friends I think 9 of us max. Fortunately, most of the property around his is farmland and doesnt get hunted. When I was out there last we saw a good looking but very young 8 point that should grow to a strong 10-12 point in a few years.


----------

